# sick plants



## potman (Sep 27, 2009)

i knoi sum ppl told me that its mag def. and sum ask for pics 
there r geting yellow leaves at the bottom pic 2 and the upper 
leaves r like twisting up and curling up and getting yellow/rusty 
spots on the leaves 

and i just got plant food today and start to give them that it only happen to 2 of mi plants out of 5 of them and dont want the rest of them to turn out the same way 

so can u please let me knoi wat u think is and how to cure it 
dont want to lose mi babys 

and the one in the first 3 pic i think i need to transplant her the roots just start to come out the bottom i dont knoi if doing that to the of them if it will help them 

i got them in maricle grow soil 
with a 125watt buld 
4 plants still in a plasice cup and the last one is in a 5.5in pot 
i water them wen the soil is dry 

and got it in a small coner that is 2x2 sq ft i knoi it is small 
and it is in mi room i hate liveing with mi mother 

the big plant is 5 weeks old and the 4 r 4 weeks old 
i am just trying to give as much info as possble 

if u need more info let me knoi 
but i think i got it all cover iight 

i never grown indoors before 
so this is all new to me and i am trying my best to do a good job on it and mi babies

there readly not good picks took them with mi cell fone 

photobucket links removed


----------



## potman (Sep 27, 2009)

can anyone help me out and make sure i got the ight avice


----------



## the chef (Sep 27, 2009)

defintely needs to be in a bigger medium, looks like nute deff. but can't really tell if you havent added nutes yet start off slowly and use a weak solution, also see if your lights are to close., other than that need more info. good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## tattooedhygrow (Sep 27, 2009)

ok first u need biger pots that will help and it does look like a mag def. but it mit just b that the roots cant grow that will make plants do weird stuff


----------



## potman (Sep 27, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> defintely needs to be in a bigger medium, looks like nute deff. but can't really tell if you havent added nutes yet start off slowly and use a weak solution, also see if your lights are to close., other than that need more info. good luck and keep us posted.


 



i just started to and the nutes today the nutes that i am iveing them ight knoi is 8-3-5 earthbox 
wat other info do u need


----------



## potman (Sep 27, 2009)

tattooedhygrow said:
			
		

> ok first u need biger pots that will help and it does look like a mag def. but it mit just b that the roots cant grow that will make plants do weird stuff


 

thats wat i thought but i only got one more 5.5 in pot 
im tight on money igght knoi so i am doing the best i can on it ight knoi 
but as soon as i get money i am going all out on it


----------



## the chef (Sep 27, 2009)

sorry vapin right now and didn't fuly read your post. Get them out of that miracle grow, i had the same problem with a few untill i switched to organic. You might be able to save them, there is no way to regulate nutes with that stuff and if they get too much theres no real way of flushing them in soil that feeds every time you water or maybe im just vapebaked.


----------



## tattooedhygrow (Sep 27, 2009)

yea that mg is bad 2 grow med in . it has time release nuts in it u can flush it out, it just takes alot of clearex 
u need something bigger 4 those girls im tellin u it will help and no more mg


----------



## potman (Sep 27, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> sorry vapin right now and didn't fuly read your post. Get them out of that miracle grow, i had the same problem with a few untill i switched to organic. You might be able to save them, there is no way to regulate nutes with that stuff and if they get too much theres no real way of flushing them in soil that feeds every time you water or maybe im just vapebaked.


 


i have bad luck with anything but maricle grow that is the only thing i have luck growning in


----------



## the chef (Sep 27, 2009)

i know how you feel. i've only used mg outdoors in a monster grow a loooong time ago. So thats how i started my first grow. Mj is a hardy plant but also very tempremental and nutes early on isn't always the best idea. I started with 20, and ended up with one good female. I lost a few to other reasons, the rest died from over nuting from the mg. You can start off slow and dont be afraid you have the best updated grow library in the world here at MP. The main thing is to get them in fresh soil with no nutes just water for a few days to a week untill improvement shows as far as grow med., you can use anything you can drill holes into, milk jugs, etc..Keep us posted on your progress and i hope this helps.


----------



## potman (Sep 27, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> i know how you feel. i've only used mg outdoors in a monster grow a loooong time ago. So thats how i started my first grow. Mj is a hardy plant but also very tempremental and nutes early on isn't always the best idea. I started with 20, and ended up with one good female. I lost a few to other reasons, the rest died from over nuting from the mg. You can start off slow and dont be afraid you have the best updated grow library in the world here at MP. The main thing is to get them in fresh soil with no nutes just water for a few days to a week untill improvement shows as far as grow med., you can use anything you can drill holes into, milk jugs, etc..Keep us posted on your progress and i hope this helps.


 

ok thanks man i keep everyone up date for sure


----------



## potman (Sep 27, 2009)

got a question i want to top it how long should i wait to do so 
and i want to clone it how long for that to


----------



## potman (Sep 27, 2009)

and were is a good place to buy mj seeds at


----------



## the chef (Sep 27, 2009)

no prob, i'd wait till the second set of true leaves are well formed and search the general growing info, good luck.


----------



## potman (Sep 28, 2009)

ok thanks man


----------



## potman (Sep 28, 2009)

i have taking them two out from draclly out from under the light  i have looked at mi plants today and some of the leaves that were mess up look a little better and the top is doing very good and is back to growing up 

i am going to tack pics of the whole plant 
 and the only thing i dont like about them is that i started to grow them in mi window and they r straced out a little


----------



## the chef (Sep 29, 2009)

the new growth is what your looking fer, your going to loose a leaf or two its okay as long as you adjusted and new growth is happening you'll be just fine. A little streatch is okay look out for heavy buds during flowering, prop up buds and even plant itself if its needed, gl.


----------



## potman (Sep 29, 2009)

i am going to get picks up of the whole plant tomorrow of all of them 
ill see how they look tomorrow


----------



## potman (Sep 29, 2009)

here r the picks of mi 5 plants
the 2nd pick is mi big one that is 5weeks and the 1st pick is 4weeks 
how do u all think they r 
7. Please post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as 3 pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them. Also we discovered that quite a number pictures hosted on other sites gets deleted after some time making the threads worthless on our forums.


----------



## the chef (Sep 29, 2009)

Alright, looking good so far. U got a little stretching but thats ok. They are ready for a bigger grow medium(pot) make sure and cover the stem a bit to provide strength for your ladies, also make sure your lights are closer to the plants but not too close ,a rule of thumb is if its to hot for the back of your hand its to hot for your ladies, id wait at least a week or so on nutes and when you do give it make sure its diluted and gradually increase as time goes by. Hope this helps ya, keep up the good job, be keeping a green eye out for ya!


----------



## potman (Sep 29, 2009)

i want to transplant them but it suck being tight on money and tring to get bigger pots i have the one in a 5.5in pot wat would the best size to put her in should i go to a 10in pot or bigger


----------



## the chef (Sep 29, 2009)

yup you can use just about anything i am currently doing a pinapple express in a hawaiin punch 1 gallon cont., u can use any size depending on how much yeild and how tall you want your plants to be. It just need holes in the bottom for drainage. Almost forgot keep an eye on your temps, you don't want your ladies getting to hot. Remember a plant grows up and down, we dont want our roots to get in a knot. GL.


----------



## potman (Sep 29, 2009)

thanks i do so


----------



## potman (Oct 1, 2009)

hey all 

i just topped mi big girl today how long will it take befor i c it gettin bushy


----------



## the chef (Oct 1, 2009)

gonna take a week to 2 weeks to see some real growth, you'll start noticing within 4 days. a plant after being topped needs time to recover, it all depends on the strain and other factors. What i posted is what i noted on my grow. if you have good side lights or reflective material it will also promote bushiness. looking forward to seeing pics when she recovers.green thuoghts be with ya!


----------



## potman (Oct 1, 2009)

hey all i just went in to and check mi ladys and on one of the fish node ight above the baby leaves i seen that the leaves were yellow and at the eage of the leaves they were turn back to green i never seen this happen is this nomarl for the plant to do


----------



## the chef (Oct 2, 2009)

Morn potman, a plant will lose some leaves during its growth and some will bear signs of your mistakes throughout it life. The plants first few leaves are a plants first line of defense and will catch the brunt of your mistakes so if they do weird things its normal, so to speak. It's also a early indicator of whats going wrong with your lady, nute def; etc. Check your lights if they are too close it will cause some of the things you described, start there and keep reading the forums. Also if you post a pic it would help in determining your prob and i'm courious to see the progress of your ladies. Hope this helps brother potman. Keep it pointed to the sun.


----------



## potman (Oct 12, 2009)

ok all srry i havent been posting latly just a lot of things to be done 
knoi that there r done i am going to get picks up of the girls tomorrow talk to u then


----------



## Hick (Oct 13, 2009)

potman said:
			
		

> ok all srry i havent been posting latly just a lot of things to be done
> knoi that there r done i am going to get picks up of the girls tomorrow talk to u then



*7. Please post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as 3 pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them. Also we discovered that quite a number pictures hosted on other sites gets deleted after some time making the threads worthless on our forums.*


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 15, 2009)

potman said:
			
		

> ok all srry i havent been posting latly just a lot of things to be done
> knoi that there r done i am going to get picks up of the girls tomorrow talk to u then


   We will be waiting potman


----------

